# All my birds are boring



## Triosky (Jan 6, 2016)

I've always seen videos of budgies, conures, parrotlets and all sorts dancing around and playing. I've seen budgies throw bottle caps, I've seen conures hop about with bells and even cockatiels rocking on their swings... And yet, all my birds are _boring._

Downright, plain-Jane, bland as oatmeal- _boring._
All my Red Rump does is try to seduce me and feed me her meal from two hours ago. Meanwhile one of my budgies only thrashes. _All she does is thrash oh my gosh._
_There is no love._
_*Only thrashing.*
_

Then again, my frame of reference is limited to only one or two birds...

_This has been a meaningless complaining session with Triosky._
(I love my silly little weirdos)


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I've also seen people do amazing things, and win Nobel Prizes and juggle six random objects and bake a perfect soufflé. But that's not me, unfortunately. Every personally is different and that goes for birds, too!

Even if you feel they're not interesting, they still have their own personality to offer and maybe instead on comparing them to other birds, you should consider what's special about them. Like your Red Rump parrot--if she's trying to feed you, she clearly loves you very much. Do you play with her? Does she have a favorite toy? You could offer it to her instead when she tries to feed you to divert her attention.

Switching toys and perches regularly might pique their interest, as well. 

As for your other bird, what do you mean by thrashing? In any case if I saw my bird thrashing (as a fish out of water might do) I would be inclined to take her to the avian vet!  If she's having anxiety attacks still, you should try to get her more used to you by talking to her more, reading to her, etc. The tips in this article might be useful to you :thumbsup:

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/152809-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html
Sometimes we always feel this way about something or other, but I'm sure both your budgies are happy in their own way and love you just the same


----------



## Triosky (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh no! Oh no, no no.
I did not mean for it to come out that way!
I love my Red Rump, she is the most precious thing in my life, and I love her to the moon and back. And yes, trust me, I know too much about the varying personalities in birds... Yeesh... 

My Meeko (The Red Rump) enjoys spending time around me and loves me probably as much as I love her. She's only recently started regurgitating but after about two years of having her she started going into the awkward mating-posture whenever she's around me.
I did not mean for this post to come out sounding as if I am disappointed with my birds. They are living beings under my care and my protection, and honestly, are the light of my life, even if they're silly at times.

As for the little budgie, for a while I've assumed it's stress behavior mixed with boredom. They've been in my house for about three months now and so far bonding's been slow. She's the most tame of the two, though- but anyways, the thrashing is mostly her just trying to dislodge her food/treat bowls or toys from the bars of the cage. She likes to grab any rope toys and swing them around (my Rumpie does this as well but does it both when she's playing and when she's upset, though I don't know the budgies as well as I know her so it's hard to tell what's going on in that little budgie-brain of theirs).

I'm very sorry for the misunderstanding and I'm probably gonna edit/delete the text in the thread. I love my babies even if they are all ridiculous all the time <3 .

(Also, I love that guide- I found it before and it's really nice)


----------



## Triosky (Jan 6, 2016)

Adding this to my thread because I feel it's necessary:

Birds are not for amusement. 
They are not toys, and are not around for your entertainment.
They are companions and beautiful creatures that are full of personality.

But's it's sometimes hard to resist the urge to call them out on their shenanigans.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad to hear that you love your birds... Budgies are very clever little birds... My budgie talks and he is my special friend... All budgies, birds and any animals have there own unique personalities... You can't just get a bird to do something in a half of a second it takes months to train a bird and for a bird to bond and trust you..I love my bird he is so friendly and also so loving... They are little tiny birds and have taken my heart....We know that our little ones are not toys they are part of our family , we have to take care of them and love them also they rely on us to protect them.....My budgie is my friend and he is beautiful....My budgie is never boring. Indi answers yes when I say Are you going to go to bed he puts the word yes in the right place Everytime... Also Indi says over 50 different sayings up to 7 words in a sentence...It is called love..


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*And that's where the words "unconditional love" come in...*


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

:laughing: too funny!

Not to worry, I have a boring bird too! Her name is Lemon Jelly, and she was one of the first birds I got after moving away from home. She came with her mate, Karl. (though I've never let them mate, i have no idea how old they both are)

Lemon Jelly is the queen of the castle. She sits on her throne (Swing) and waits for everyone else in the cage to feed her. Sort of like Jaba the hut, but not as fat.

That's it. That's all she does. Sometimes she'll ring the bell next to her swing, but I'm pretty sure that's just her, literally ringing the bell for one of her minions to come feed her. LOL.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


PoukieBear said:



:laughing: too funny!

Not to worry, I have a boring bird too! Her name is Lemon Jelly, and she was one of the first birds I got after moving away from home. She came with her mate, Karl. (though I've never let them mate, i have no idea how old they both are)

Lemon Jelly is the queen of the castle. She sits on her throne (Swing) and waits for everyone else in the cage to feed her. Sort of like Jaba the hut, but not as fat.

That's it. That's all she does. Sometimes she'll ring the bell next to her swing, but I'm pretty sure that's just her, literally ringing the bell for one of her minions to come feed her. LOL.

Click to expand...

OMG! I totally burst out laughing when I read your post Michelle! 
Now I have this mental picture of Lemon Jelly sitting on her swing thinking, "It's been five minutes since anyone brought me a morsel to eat! Where ARE those peons! Hmmmph!" <ring bell>*


----------



## Triosky (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh gosh, that reminds me of a time when I had Meeko out of her cage (this was pre-budgies) and I decided to take a nap(she's a pretty sturdy bird, and normally doesn't go on my bed). I woke up to her butt pressed up against my nose.

Like, honey, I love you, but _please no._


----------



## ReggieBird (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi!
On my Instagram I get messages ALL THE TIME asking me how I got Reggie and Buster to be so silly and playful, how I got them to enjoy baths, eat their veggies (they're really not great at that bit), give me affection etc etc. 
I always answer by saying that I don't make them do any of this, it's just in their nature and they seem to really enjoy these things. Now I have Buster, and I've read a lot of peoples stories on here and on Instagram, I can see more clearly how birds really all do have different personalities. There are things that Reggie does that Buster's really not into and vice versa. I don't make them do anything but I do get involved with them, I play with their toys, I hand feed them treats and veggies, I involve myself at bath time. I think my enthusiasm rubs off on them and the three of us have a giggle together. 
I also find that people have high expectations about what they want their bird to do, I sure did! I thought I was going to have the best, tamest, funniest, chattiest budgie out there because they were the ones that interested me. I am incredibly lucky that my first bird is such an easy and fun little guy! I've found you really can get out what you put in. 

(oh and I'm not saying you don't show enthusiasm to your birds at all!! I'm just giving my take on 'fun' budgies etc  )


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Glad to hear I was overacting  

It's sad how many people actually do believe their budgies have no purpose or personality and use them as living decorations  I'm glad you have such a good relationship with the birdies 
It does sound like a great little household you've got going there, for sure! They all sound like such characters! 

I've been trying recently to get my girl Mallorn to stop acting so entitled all the time, but it's been rough. She grew up with a silver spoon in her beak and she knows she's the Princess of the whole house! The thing is, she's so spoiled she doesn't eat much of anything except for seeds and pellets by herself, even though she loves veggies, eggs, fruit, etc. I have to sit there and feed it to her, piece by piece, and if the piece is too large, she doesn't bother trying to break it up, she just throws it at me :laughing1: 
She's getting better about it, though. Humility is a good lesson for princesses 

She used to mope around dripping wet after one of her regular baths and would only preen herself dry when I physically held a lamp over her cage but luckily she figured out how she could live without that luxury  They're quite silly birds, aren't they? roud:


----------

